# It Wasn't Me



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I swear it wasn't me Mommy. It was the little, old dog next to me who tore up my brand new toy and ripped the innards out of it. 

I would never misbehave like that.......


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Cute!! Really funny pics!! Is your dog wearing an e-collar? how's your experience? and why did you decide on an ecollar?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Yard sale kids stuffed animals are a lot cheaper and last a lot longer for some reason. Cute pics though


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Sadie is just wearing a regular collar. We love it because it is washable. Here's a link - it comes with a free ID plate.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/durasoft-orange.html

Yard sale stuffed animals - good idea! Run them through the washing machine & let her have at it! Better than a $20 destroyed toy!


----------

